# who needs toys when there are bugs



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My girls are helping get rid of the flies & lady bugs. Here they found a lady bug. 

(I'm not exactly sure how I'm supposed to upload files) or here is a link


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! That's a familiar sight. My girls also love flies and ladybugs far more than any of their toys.


----------



## Annabelle (Oct 12, 2010)

Susan said:


> LOL! That's a familiar sight. My girls also love flies and ladybugs far more than any of their toys.



Susan your cats are adorable! Ive always wanted a Siamese or Himalayan type cat.


as for the bugs- totally! I have little play mice all over the house (the dog likes to eat them!) but the cat plays more with "bugs" she finds. Even if its just an old nail high up on the wall but she thinks its a bug. Its so cute the panicked mewwww she makes, almost sounds like a desperate sheep?? lmao


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

my baby hepls me to rid of the flies at home, too. Also she makes some strange mimics and sounds when she is chasing them. hope someday I'll post the video I have taken. I lough at her too much.


----------



## Markus25 (Oct 12, 2010)

Only one of my cats likes to chase bugs, the other is indifferent.


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Nan, welcome and you are right about the bugs. I have gone to the store and purchased all kinds of toys trying to capture my cats' interest only to have them chase a fly around the house for hours on end. So glad I spent all that money for nothing!

(By the way, your carpet is so clean! I'm going to be getting new carpets in the near future and I notice these types of things. I can't wait till mine looks like that again!)


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Flies are the worst thing ever to happen to my house.

Like all the new constructions here, now that they have the high-efficiency glass, they like to make half the dang house glass. And where do the flies wanna go? YUP! Right to the windows, which means my kitties are unable to resist tearing up the blinds trying to get them.

For whatever reason (no moisture I can find anywhere) I do get those earwig nasty bugs now and then, and I definitely don't mind my hunters promptly taking them out and making them a protein snack!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Bugs are nuthin'. My girls are the great lizard hunters. Mia brought me one tonight as soon as I sat down by the pool tonight. What a thoughtful kitty. Horderveswith my drink the minute I sat down.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I guess I'm an ingrate! I usually cringe when I am delivered a dead mouse. But I praise Nina and I praised Precious and Blueberry when they brought "gifts." Now that we don't have a bird feeder outside the kitchen window, there are no more presents. (Thank goodness!)


----------



## BPB (Oct 14, 2010)

You're 2 cats look like 2 of my cats! I have a tortie, tabby, and a little black persian mix. Your cats are adorable... so true about the bugs!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome!! My cats don't even play with them, they just scarf 'em down!!!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My previous cat, Sophie, used to eat flies when she caught them. Harli caught one the other day, picked it up in her mouth and promtly spit it out. Guess it didn't taste like chicken...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

OH my - Tuffy loves the 'stink bugs' that have been coming in out of the cold this fall. It is fun to watch him play with them, BUT they make his paws stink so if I see him with one I have to take it away, which he of course grumps at me about.


----------



## xxIzMexx (Oct 17, 2010)

Aww, reminds me of my 2 that passed away this year, only a month apart bless um, Tigger would catch moths and carry them over for Vikki to eat. It was so cute in a discusting sort of way :2kitties

:smile:


----------



## lilly_tau (Oct 17, 2010)

My smallest cat Henry loves bugs, especially big ones! In the summer he is always bringing in Dragonflies. But just lately he has been bringing home HUGE hornets! Goodness knows how he manages to catch them and bring them in the house while they are still alive, without getting stung! A couple of days ago he brought the biggest yet into my kitchen (must have been 2 inches long), and let it go. It flew around the house! My partner freaked out big time and ran away!! 
Got to love the presents!


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Our Midnight hunted most everything, but loved locusts. He would bring one home still flapping. I hated the buzzing & flying when he would manage to bring one in. I read that they are sweet, and that animals sometimes will get an upset stomach from eating too many when they are in season because they taste so good!
Lucky (indoor cat now) loves flies, as you said, and always finds & disables any spiders (never seen him actually eat one of those!). But yes, they do have a great time with bugs!


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I guess I'm an ingrate! I usually cringe when I am delivered a dead mouse. But I praise Nina and I praised Precious and Blueberry when they brought "gifts." Now that we don't have a bird feeder outside the kitchen window, there are no more presents. (Thank goodness!)


Lol Jeanie. I have a hummingbird feeder outside my kitchen window, and the kittie tree set up right next to it. So they sit on the tree and try to bat at the hummingbirds through the glass. Hours and hours of free entertainment.


----------

